# Stone Veneer



## wjlundyjr (Nov 18, 2008)

Do you have to apply metal lathe over Durrock when putting up cultured stone?

Does durock count as a masonary surface.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 18, 2008)

john92 said:
			
		

> Do you have to apply metal lathe over Durrock when putting up cultured stone?
> 
> Does durock count as a masonary surface.



John,
I have 4 pallets of Cultured stone out in my driveway for install inside the house here.
Durock is considered cement board. Cultured stone specs call for metal lath over the durock.
So if you don't need the durock, don't waste the extra time & money.


----------



## wjlundyjr (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Hogwildz, I already have the Durock up as my "noncumbust" wall.  So lathe it is, the papers I read from Durock said it wasnt required, but its always better to go with the manufactures specs.  

Thanks again.

My stone gets here tommorow.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 19, 2008)

john92 said:
			
		

> Thanks Hogwildz, I already have the Durock up as my "noncumbust" wall.  So lathe it is, the papers I read from Durock said it wasnt required, but its always better to go with the manufactures specs.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> My stone gets here tommorow.



After lathe is on, you have to scratch coat it. Completely cover it with the mortar then use a scrap pc of lathe to scratch the surface. This gives the mortar you will butter the back of the stones with something to grab good to.
Let the scratch coat dry, then go to town.  I just shelled out $2,400.00 for 4 pallets.
You can download the installation directions off the Owens Corning cultured stone site. Read then a couple times and you will get a good idea before hand of what you need and how your going to apply them.
Anything but drystack ledgestone, they suggest going from top down to help keep stones clean. Good luck.


----------

